# Are there spacers/liners that are 'compressible'?



## Ericfg (Oct 23, 2020)

Meaning I have a full tang that is not even remotely close to the same thickness from bolster to end. Is there something that can fill the gaps between the flat, straight scales and a wavy tang profile?

I suppose I could color/dye some epoxy and apply that to the tang and sand it flat but that seems like a lot of work. Or inject it into the gaps...?

Have you ever seen some material that can expand and contract into gaps or voids between the scales and tang?


----------



## orangehero (Oct 23, 2020)

if the gaps are small and not structurally necessary you can use super glue + dye. fiber liners are somewhat compressible but not like a foam or anything.


----------



## Ericfg (Oct 23, 2020)

orangehero said:


> if the gaps are small and not structurally necessary


The tang is ~5mm at the bolster and narrows rapidly to ~2.5mm in the center and then gets a bit wider at the end (~3mm). So it's a major, relatively, deviation. Plus there's major pitting on the tang as well.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2020)

If you intend for the handle install not to be permanent, you can use hot/melt glue to secure the handle. And fill in any gap where the tang goes into the handle with beeswax. For a permanent solution, use epoxy.

The bottom of the hole only needs to be big enough for the end of the tang. Some friction fit will help secure it better.


----------



## Ericfg (Oct 24, 2020)

I should've clarified that this is a full, Western tang that'll be exposed when the 2 scales are installed.


----------



## Bensbites (Oct 24, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> If you intend for the handle install not to be permanent, you can use hot/melt glue to secure the handle. And fill in any gap where the tang goes into the handle with beeswax. For a permanent solution, use epoxy.
> 
> The bottom of the hole only needs to be big enough for the end of the tang. Some friction fit will help secure it better.


I like this. Dye the epoxy to fill the gaps. I have done this but slightly differently.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 24, 2020)

Convert it to hidden tang.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 24, 2020)

Ericfg said:


> I should've clarified that this is a full, Western tang that'll be exposed when the 2 scales are installed.


Oh. Ignore me then.


----------



## Ericfg (Oct 24, 2020)

> Convert it to hidden tang. 

It's a little to big for that.


----------

